

Do you translate part time? (37signals-like approach to translating) - terpua
http://ebiwrite.com/home.html

======
danohuiginn
OK, what am I missing here? What is the advantage of doing this in a poorly-
featured browser page rather than a word processor or text editor? The
dictionary feature seems to be 'write your own dictionary' - so I'm still
going to need an actual dictionary for, you know, looking up what words mean.
I can't do much formatting, so for anything substantial I'll have to
copy/paste into openoffice (or emacs for latex, html, etc). Maybe it'd be
useful for translating short, online documents from somebody else's computer -
but not much more useful than a couple of textboxes side by side.

Good luck to them - at least they're trying something new. But I can't see
where they're hoping to go with it.

~~~
peterb
you format at the office through the api. this lowers the barrier to acquiring
translators in faraway places. smart.

------
redorb
I think have 37 signals in the title is wrong.

imho,.rb

